# Olcott NY salmon



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a few openings available for the first of August. Contact me for details.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

HookedUp said:


> I have a few openings available for the first of August. Contact me for details.


I’ll be there starting the week of the 29 of July. Maybe we can share some info


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

Absolutely. Ill be out there starting on the 29th also


----------



## michsportsman35 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody been fishing? How has it been?


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

I’m heading over this weekend, will let you know


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

Fishing is still a little slow compared to the last couple years. Did manage to go 6/10.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Sea Dek is awesome


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

Fishing was solid. We landed over thirty fish in two days. No giants but a couple over twenty. 

Best depth was 185-210. Fishing 50-70 feet down. Flies ruled! We could not get meat or spoons to fire.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

2 open spots still available


----------



## michsportsman35 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody in point breeze area wanna fish in the next couple days I'm fishing solo..lmk...


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

Fishing’s been great!!


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

Heading back next weekend sat-Mon. Anybody going let me know. We will again be staying at golden hill


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

BigEyeHunter said:


> Heading back next weekend sat-Mon. Anybody going let me know. We will again be staying at golden hill


It was mainly a steel bite for us this evening , did get a cpl Kings biggest around 15#s I’d guess. 5 color and 10 color took most of our hits, cpl misses on the dipseys and 1 king. Nothing on riggers. Found marks like crazy right at dark , hope they there in the Am for me and michsportsman. I know one thing I will be planning lots of future trips here, we hit a nice double right before dark a fat king and a nice steelie. Not sure if this is for New York residents only but seen this at Walmart here in town.


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

gatorman841 said:


> It was mainly a steel bite for us this evening , did get a cpl Kings biggest around 15#s I’d guess. 5 color and 10 color took most of our hits, cpl misses on the dipseys and 1 king. Nothing on riggers. Found marks like crazy right at dark , hope they there in the Am for me and michsportsman. I know one thing I will be planning lots of future trips here, we hit a nice double right before dark a fat king and a nice steelie. Not sure if this is for New York residents only but seen this at Walmart here in town.
> View attachment 420083


Been going over there the last 3 years and never been disappointed, have a trip planned for this coming weekend but it ain’t looking good, nothing like a big king ripping line. You guys running any meat , heard the meat bite is taken over right now?


----------



## michsportsman35 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm heading back 16-23th going to be fishing solo some of those days so if anybody wants to fish out of point breeze let me know


----------

